# Perception of Emotional Content in Music



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello. My name is Tyson Platt, and I am an Associate Professor of Psychology at Alabama State University. I am currently investigating how listeners detect and experience emotional content in atonal/experimental music. To that end, I need your help! I am conducting an experiment on the detection of emotional content in atonal music, and I am seeking participants for the experiment. If you are interested in participating in the experiment, please follow this link below to learn more about the research and participate in the experiment. The experiment will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. During the experiment, you will be asked to listen to a clip of music and indicate what emotional content you detect in the music. You will not be asked to provide any identifiable information (e.g., name, address, etc.) during the experiment. If you are willing to participate in the experiment, please only complete the experiment once. Thank you for your consideration.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/AbsolomPick

Hello everyone. I want to thank everyone for trying to participate in our experiment on the perception of emotional content in atonal music. Unfortunately, we had a technical problem with our music clip on Sound Cloud. As a result, you were likely unable to listen to the clip. We have corrected the issue and the experiment can now be completed in full. I know your time is valuable, but I would be very grateful if you could try to complete the experiment again. f you are interested in participating in the experiment, please follow this link to learn more about the research and participate in the experiment. The experiment will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. During the experiment, you will be asked to listen to a clip of music and indicate what emotional content you detect in the music. You will not be asked to provide any identifiable information (e.g., name, address, etc.) during the experiment. If you are willing to participate in the experiment, please only complete the experiment once. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

